# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  03.04.2011 - The Best Pessimist - ШУZZ

## ZeuS

*The Best Pessimist*
(Post-Rock) _г.Одесса_
http://www.myspace.com/thebestpessimist
http://www.last.fm/music/The+Best+Pessimist
http://vkontakte.ru/club9167515



*03 апреля 2011*

Клуб: *"ШУZZ"* 
_ул. Успенская, 22_

Начало: *19.00*
Цена: *30 грн.*

----------

